# 11 Tigers Starve to Death in Chinese Zoo



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

This is sad  Poor kitties...

Tigers die of malnutrition at zoo -  World News - MSN News UK


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

they probably wanted to sell their fur...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That is disgusting:bash: If they had asked for help somebody would have stepped in. I hate reading things like this


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Sadly when it comes to China and the treatment of animals nothing surprises me.


----------



## Catticus (Oct 28, 2009)

vonnie said:


> Sadly when it comes to China and the treatment of animals nothing surprises me.


:werd: 

They make my blood boil.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

It's appalling! The problem I find is that all too often these kinds of things are too easily hidden from the authorities. There needs to be laws that are ENFORCED to protect animals.


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

there was already a thread bout this the other day so i wont re post what i said in the last one but i just hope this zoo gets shut down there are aprox 300 seberian tigers left in the wild and they have just killed off ELEVEN !!!!!!! its sickening they should of been taken to another zoo months ago


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

To be fair, they can't even do _human_ rights, it's ridiculous to expect them to manage animal rights.


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

thats awful  those poor tigers.


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

pathetic tbh


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Those poor beautiful animals. Tigers are one of the most gorgeous cats out there.

I hate hate hate reading stuff like this. Bloody idiots. :censor::censor::censor:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Disgusting!! Just amazes me! 

God I can't even think of anything to say, makes me *SO* angry!!!


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

xvickyx said:


> Disgusting!! Just amazes me!
> 
> God I can't even think of anything to say, makes me *SO* angry!!!


 
I know, there could be 11 more of these beautiful animals alive 
There's not enough left in the wild as it is!! :censor::bash:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Nicky_KM said:


> I know, there could be 11 more of these beautiful animals alive
> There's not enough left in the wild as it is!! :censor::bash:


Just so so sad :censor: we should be doing more to protect them! :censor:


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

vonnie said:


> Sadly when it comes to China and the treatment of animals nothing surprises me.


This is not a thing about China, its just about this fxxking zoo, do u know every people in China against these zoo manger and keepers? 
Sadly thing is that western media are always distort against China(and oriental world). and stupid peoples just follow them,cos they know nothing but untruly reports.

BTW: just 1 left death,rest of 10 has been transported to other zoo already.


----------



## RepoUK (Jan 27, 2008)

Daniel Cheung said:


> BTW: just 1 left death,rest of 10 has been transported to other zoo already.





> In just the past three months, 11 rare Siberian tigers have died in a zoo in northeastern China, and starvation appears to be the underlying cause, according to news reports.
> 
> Chinese media say that 30 others animals also have died at the zoo since late November.





Associated Press said:


> Eleven rare Siberian tigers kept in small cages and fed only chicken bones have died of malnutrition at a cash-strapped zoo in China's frigid northeast, state media said Friday


Even the Chinese press says it's 13 tigers 



Daniel Cheung said:


> This is not a thing about China, its just about this fxxking zoo, do u know every people in China against these zoo manger and keepers?





Assocaited Press said:


> The China Daily said the zoo was mainly privately owned, though the Shenyang municipal government holds a 15 percent stake.


Apart from their regulatory responsibilites, the Chinese state is a shareholder in the zoo anyway; so no, it's not just the zoo staff that's to blame.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Daniel Cheung said:


> This is not a thing about China, its just about this fxxking zoo, do u know every people in China against these zoo manger and keepers?
> Sadly thing is that western media are always distort against China(and oriental world). and stupid peoples just follow them,cos they know nothing but untruly reports.
> 
> BTW: just 1 left death,rest of 10 has been transported to other zoo already.


 
Stupid ???

China has an apalling record on animal welfare and rights, just as it has an apalling record on human rights. That is not the 'Western media distorting against China', as you put it. It's not rumour, or racism, or exagerration ... it's based on FACTS.

I can't be bothered to post links, but a quick look on Google should bring up plenty. Because unlike in China, we can surf the web uncensored!


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

vonnie said:


> Stupid ???
> 
> China has an apalling record on animal welfare and rights, just as it has an apalling record on human rights. That is not the 'Western media distorting against China', as you put it. It's not rumour, or racism, or exagerration ... it's based on FACTS.
> 
> I can't be bothered to post links, but a quick look on Google should bring up plenty. Because unlike in China, we can surf the web uncensored!


Half agree with you, there is some bad things in China, especially politic things, like control website... these are fact. Chinese citizens hate it very much too. But western gonverment are always media distort against China, these are also fact too. western gonverment are anti-communism and they been enemy for long time, this is basially common sense. 
I don't like communism policy too because its impossible to achieve real communism society. so I don't care if western media distort against our gonverment, but I extremly do hate if they distort against Chinese people! and fact is, they always do this! and please don't jugde a whole country's people only through one thing, every country have shit people, imagine if I say british people are shit only because one of them did something bad.


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

vonnie said:


> Sadly when it comes to China and the treatment of animals nothing surprises me.


Same, I am just surprised they didn't eat the poor tigers.

Tigers in general are becoming incredibly rare, let alone siberians. If they were so strapped for cash they could have raised donations or even simply sent some of the tigers to other zoos. In the whole world there must have been space at some zoos somewhere for 11 tigers.


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

Jack W said:


> Same, I am just surprised they didn't eat the poor tigers.
> 
> Tigers in general are becoming incredibly rare, let alone siberians. If they were so strapped for cash they could have raised donations or even simply sent some of the tigers to other zoos. In the whole world there must have been space at some zoos somewhere for 11 tigers.


Do u know u could spend ur life in prison if u eat tiger in China? search some news about it, don't live in media or 19th century.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Daniel I really dont think that the facts about china have been distorted
Have a look on here
Google


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Daniel I really dont think that the facts about china have been distorted
> Have a look on here
> Google


I didn't say this news is distorted, this news is true. Cos I knew it from Chinese website. I mean normally there is always media distort against China, especially politic news. 

People in China are now very angry and all want that zoo's owner spend his life in prison.(this fxxking man said because they haven't got money to feed beef to tigers, this obivoursly is not a good reason!) And now he is already appealled. Which is good, he must get heavy punishment.


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Daniel Cheung said:


> Do u know u could spend ur life in prison if u eat tiger in China? search some news about it, don't live in media or 19th century.


No offence mate, but you need to get real. I don't 'live in media or 19th century' at all. In fact if you knew me, you'd no that you are completely wrong. I'm a history and politics degree student and so am probably more educated on the flaws of the media that you mate. But a simple fact is this, china have a horrendous record on both animal and human rights. There are markets selling cats, of which there may be 50 stuffed in to one cage, for human consumption. It is disgusting. That is why I made my, joking, comment on being surprised they didn't eat them. At the end of the day such an atrocity would not happen in this country, not that I am glorifying this country in any way, but when you hear that they died in china you're not surprised at all.


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Daniel Cheung said:


> I didn't say this news is distorted, this news is true. Cos I knew it from Chinese website.


So do you only believe things that are reported by the Chinese media, and you say that we are biased.


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

Jack W said:


> No offence mate, but you need to get real. I don't 'live in media or 19th century' at all. In fact if you knew me, you'd no that you are completely wrong. I'm a history and politics degree student and so am probably more educated on the flaws of the media that you mate. But a simple fact is this, china have a horrendous record on both animal and human rights. There are markets selling cats, of which there may be 50 stuffed in to one cage, for human consumption. It is disgusting. That is why I made my, joking, comment on being surprised they didn't eat them. At the end of the day such an atrocity would not happen in this country, not that I am glorifying this country in any way, but when you hear that they died in china you're not surprised at all.


There are some cats selling for flesh, but its only very particular case, in fact those seller are always try to avoid police, cos its illegal by now. Every Chinese people hate those illegal seller very much too,and against them all the time. Thanks for new act law, there is no more market. 

This is very particular case, China has 1.3 billion people, those illegal seller make up just less than 0.1%. but western media magnified as all Chinese people do this, all Chinese people eat cats or dogs. tell me if this is not media distort!!!


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

Jack W said:


> So do you only believe things that are reported by the Chinese media, and you say that we are biased.


This is a social news, I do believe Chinese media more than Western media, cos they just always distort against China. But if this is politic news, I believe none of Chinese and Western media. U should know why.


----------



## Merifield (Aug 5, 2009)

Daniel I think what folk are trying to say is that we all know the Chinese
government do have laws and rules in force. There are punishments to fit any breach of the law BUT in a country as vast as China these laws are completely un-enforceable. Many people in China are poor (am I correct in saying this?),
therefore rules and laws are broken on a very regular basis... just like they are by some of the more "wealthy" citizens in Britain!
Some people in China are just too desperate for their own survival to care about any other living creature... and it's actually no different here except the animals we abuse and torment aren't endangered .

Maybe that's something we should remember ?

Donna


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

Merifield said:


> Daniel I think what folk are trying to say is that we all know the Chinese
> government do have laws and rules in force. There are punishments to fit any breach of the law BUT in a country as vast as China these laws are completely un-enforceable. Many people in China are poor (am I correct in saying this?),
> therefore rules and laws are broken on a very regular basis... just like they are by some of the more "wealthy" citizens in Britain!
> Some people in China are just too desperate for their own survival to care about any other living creature... and it's actually no different here except the animals we abuse and torment aren't endangered .
> ...


I agree with u donna, obviously u understand things better. There is just very tiny number of poor and low educated people who do those illegal things, as country getting increasingly rich, this kind of things will be remove.


----------



## Merifield (Aug 5, 2009)

Daniel
The small minority of people who are poor and uneducated in China actually represents a significant proportion of the world's population.
I truly hope that as long as the economy of China grows, the more aware it's people will become of what defines "cruelty" in other countries and that the poorer people will be enabled to live a life without being frowned upon by others.
Donna


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

Merifield said:


> Daniel
> The small minority of people who are poor and uneducated in China actually represents a significant proportion of the world's population.
> I truly hope that as long as the economy of China grows, the more aware it's people will become of what defines "cruelty" in other countries and that the poorer people will be enabled to live a life without being frowned upon by others.
> Donna


Yeh we all hope world's economy grows as much as it can be. I just watched BBC series "planet earth", it tells a very serious problem, poor and uneducated people grows much faster than those "well people", for example people in Africa often have huge family and still just want baby, they even said "for us, have more memebers in family is high quality life cos it bring more wealth, and we human should have right for better life, its not nature or animals to be concern, its ourselves".and this number will contiune to grow. there is a big size equivalent england of rainforest is vanishing everyday. most unfortunately, respect nature become enemy with country's develop.


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

daniel, your last name sugests your chinese? in one way or another so of course your going to stic up for china. but am i right i thining, there were 'dying rooms' in china, were baby girls were left to die because there is a restriction on children and boys are more important? iv also watched programmes on chinese people eating feotus' never mind dogs and cats.


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

befxxx said:


> daniel, your last name sugests your chinese? in one way or another so of course your going to stic up for china. but am i right i thining, there were 'dying rooms' in china, were baby girls were left to die because there is a restriction on children and boys are more important? iv also watched programmes on chinese people eating feotus' never mind dogs and cats.


Cos I know the truth, not stand up for China. I admit Chinese goverment isn't doing things enough, I actually hate them very much. But like eat cats or dogs is really just very few people who is so poor and low educated do that, majority are hate this too, there is 1.3 billion people, if every eat cats or dogs, I'm afraid no cats and dogs left in east asia! every country have those lower people.

But I understand why u think about it, cos western media are always distort about it. (anti-communism is deep rooted) If u have time, I suggest u go to China for travel and look for truth.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

AFP: China zoo shut amid tiger parts harvest allegation

we should be nice to our future masters...


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

still at least a few old chinese men can kid themselves that the tigers penis's will help their virility:bash:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

CBC.ca*China* zoo shut amid *tiger* parts harvest allegation 

AFP - ‎Mar 16, 2010‎
BEIJING — A zoo in northeastern *China* has been shut after a spate of Siberian *tiger* deaths as reports Wednesday said dozens of the dead animals may have *...* 
Chinese zoo closed amid *tiger* starvation investigation The Guardian 

Eleven rare Siberian *tigers* die at Chinese zoo BBC News 

*China* zoo closed amid allegations it harvested *tiger* parts Times Online 

UPI.com - The Associated Press all 888 news articles »










Daily Mail *Tiger* Deaths Raise Alarms About Chinese Zoos 
New York Times - Xiyun Yang - ‎Mar 18, 2010‎
BEIJING — A zoo where 11 rare Siberian *tigers* recently starved to death is fast becoming a symbol of the mistreatment of animals in *China*, *...* 
*China's* Shenyang Zoo closed after *tigers* starve to death Independent 

*China's* illegal trade in *tiger* bones: 11 big cats found starving in zoo Daily Mail 

*Tiger* deaths spark calls for 'law against animal abuse' China Daily 

2point6billion - Shanghai Daily all 18 news articles »











Irish Times Farming the *tiger* to extinction? 
Irish Times - Geoff Power - ‎12 hours ago‎
She compares the farming of *tigers* in *China* to that of less endangered animals such as crocodiles, deer and falcons. She states: “Neither is there any *...* 
Year of the *Tiger* billed as last stand against extinction Business Times (subscription) 
all 3 news articles »







Straits Times


*Are tiger parts being sold openly here? *

TODAYonline - Chai Chin - ‎15 hours ago‎
Shopkeepers claimed the goods originated from places like Thailand, Sri Lanka, *China* and Myanmar. *Tiger* claws and teeth are set in gold pendants, *...* 
*Tiger* parts on open sale in Singapore shops Arab News 

*Tiger* parts being sold Straits Times 

Singapore jewelers selling *tiger* parts: report Reuters UK 

VegVibe Magazine (blog) - Herald Sun all 36 news articles »


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Published March 20, 2010








Year of the Tiger billed as last stand against extinction
But poaching and government inaction undermining campaign to double the number of wild tigers

By SARAH STEWART 
(Kuala Lumpur)
THE Year of the Tiger has been billed as the big cat's best chance to escape extinction, but activists say that poaching and government inaction are undermining a campaign to double the number of wild tigers. 

[FONT=Geneva, Helvetica, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]







*Just 3,200 tigers are believed to survive in the jungles of Asia and the forests of Russia's Far East, down from an estimated 100,000 a century ago, and that number is still declining.* 
​







Just 3,200 tigers are believed to survive in the jungles of Asia and the forests of Russia's Far East, down from an estimated 100,000 a century ago, and that number is still declining. 
Butchered for traditional medicine, deprived of their habitat and killed for encroaching on villages - the onslaught has already seen three sub-species wiped out and the South China tiger has not been sighted for decades. 
Conservationists are seizing on the Year of the Tiger to secure the funding and political will needed to protect wild populations and suppress demand for tiger products from the major markets of China and Vietnam. 
The unprecedented focus includes a summit on tiger conservation in Russia in September, and the UN wildlife trade body's talks in Doha this month which will consider a resolution condemning tiger farming. 
A ban on trade in tiger parts was implemented in 1975, marking one of the first initiatives under the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species (CITES). 
But CITES chief Willem Wijnstekers admitted in Doha this week that efforts to save the tiger had 'failed miserably' and the great cat was walking ever closer to extinction. 
'2010 is the Chinese Year of the Tiger and the International Year of Biodiversity. This must be the year in which we reverse the trend. If we don't, it will be to our everlasting shame,' he said. 
The spotlight on the charismatic species has bolstered the hopes of activists who have set an ambitious goal to double the wild population by the next Year of the Tiger in 2022. 
Unlike the reluctant panda, tigers can reproduce rapidly if they have access to enough territory that is free from poachers' snares, and a ready supply of deer which are their main prey. 
'That's why in some ways, we're quite hopeful that we can double the number of tigers because once you put in the effort, you can see quite rapid change,' says Michael Baltzer, head of conservation group WWF's Tiger Initiative. 
Mr Baltzer says that efforts to suppress 'highly professional' poaching gangs have allowed populations to begin expanding in parts of Thailand, and there are 'great hopes' for Cambodia which has very few tigers but plenty of habitat. 
But elsewhere, there is little progress, and in Russia, where numbers had been revived to some 500 after falling to just a few dozen in the 1930s, the population is again on the decline. 
Tiger farms which operate openly in China, and under the guise of 'zoos' or 'sanctuaries' elsewhere in Asia, produce countless cubs which observers say have only one purpose - to feed the demand for illicit tiger products. 
Wildlife trade investigator Steven Galster says that plans to double the tiger population are worthy but unachievable unless more action is taken at the grassroots. 
'We like the goal, we think that there is just way too much time and money being spent on meetings and more discussions . . . and we're not seeing governments in the region put more money into wildlife law enforcement.' 
Mr Galster, founder of the Bangkok-based Freeland Foundation, says that some 1,800 officers from police, customs and environment departments across South-east Asia have been trained in the past few years to combat wildlife crime. 
But now 'everyone is crying out for help' to fund the patrols and investigations needed to catch the 'Mr Bigs' of the illicit wildlife trade, as well as their foot soldiers. 
'They're saying - we don't need more training manuals, we need money to put gas in our tanks and to pay informants,' Mr Galster says. 
Loretta Ann Shepherd, coordinator of the tiger conservation alliance in Malaysia, says that the blaze of publicity that accompanied celebrations for the new Chinese year last month has a real chance of turning the tide. 
'This is our one big chance to let the greater public know that they are the ones who hold the key at the end of the day as to whether tigers are going to disappear or not,' she said. -- AFP 
[/FONT]
http://www.businesstimes.com.sg/sub/views/story/0,4574,377583,00.html


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

Habu, firstly, read abit wildlife's law of China, then come back to comment, thx. 
at least u should know its illegal poach and sell, and its always hit by police. if a whole country do that, I believe u only can see tiger in pictures by now. 
BTW, how old r u habu? a 5 years old kid?


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

Have look everybody:

Canadian killing seals 





































Japanese hunting and massacre whales





































How do u think about this all?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

why do you ask if i am five years old?

did i post something childish?

china has a terrible record in many areas... many.

not to say that other nations like japan and whaling are exempt for distain...

america and china will be butting heads one day... now soon... they hold too much of our dollars and debt right now... you don't want to kill a guy who owes you money... you'll never get paid.

but are you saying china has a great record on wildlife, the environment or things like these?

we won't even get into human rights and politics...

i wonder what sort of things one would find in a chinese market?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

chinese food markets animals - Bing


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

HABU said:


> why do you ask if i am five years old?
> 
> did i post something childish?
> 
> ...


No, I never mean China has great record on wildlife, what I'm trying to say is that don't against whole China or whole Chinese people, there is only tiny bit of illegal trader who did bad things. we are not very satisfied about our goverment, and forced them to improve systerm. China has terrible record in many areas? maybe its true, but what about american massacred native indians?! they're human, not animals! more than 80% of native indian died under european invaders gun! how to comment this? 

You can occasionally find some wildlife products in market, but those are all illegal, and they are concentrate targets of police. and punishment is very heavy for killing wildlife.

Under western media, China is like a prehistoric wild tribe, and themselves like kind of heros! ridiculous! I understand its politic's require, but this is very devil side. My biggest desire ever in my life is to do my best to save our home, the planet earth, we are family, we need to love each other, not harm each other.


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

what about the live skinning in china too


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

Exotic Mad said:


> what about the live skinning in china too


Talk about live skinning? do u know history about tibet? obviously u don't. before tibet annex with China in 1951, dalailama use live human's skin as his decoration in his rooms! Can u imagine it? thats why tibetan people were welcome han Chinese came to against tibetan nobles and rulers. thats why tibetan rulers want to independent, cos they want to rule as autocrat like before! but tibetan people never want it happen! there is no live skinning in China after 18th century, except tibetan part. u think modern day still have live skinning in China? lol, u make me laugh, yeh, if tibet break out from China, I believe it maybe return.

most ridiculous thing is, dalailama, a devil and a liar, won noble peace prize, because he is a tool of western goverment, use to against Chinese goverment, and all communism country. this is politic require, every people should know, as long as u know abit about politic.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Daniel Cheung said:


> Talk about live skinning? do u know history about tibet? obviously u don't. before tibet annex with China in 1951, dalailama use live human's skin as his decoration in his rooms! Can u imagine it? thats why tibetan people were welcome han Chinese came to against tibetan nobles and rulers. thats why tibetan rulers want to independent, cos they want to rule as autocrat like before! but tibetan people never want it happen! there is no live skinning in China after 18th century, except tibetan part. u think modern day still have live skinning in China? lol, u make me laugh, yeh, if tibet break out from China, I believe it maybe return.
> 
> most ridiculous thing is, dalailama, a devil and a liar, won noble peace prize, because he is a tool of western goverment, use to against Chinese goverment, and all communism country. this is politic require, every people should know, as long as u know abit about politic.


 
there are many vids about on the net about live skinning.......but i take it they are all wrong 

tbh at the end of the day killing goes on allover but most of it stems from china an their lack of care for animals 

thats how i see it............


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Daniel Cheung said:


> Talk about live skinning? do u know history about tibet? obviously u don't. before tibet annex with China in 1951, dalailama use live human's skin as his decoration in his rooms! Can u imagine it? thats why tibetan people were welcome han Chinese came to against tibetan nobles and rulers. thats why tibetan rulers want to independent, cos they want to rule as autocrat like before! but tibetan people never want it happen! there is no live skinning in China after 18th century, except tibetan part. u think modern day still have live skinning in China? lol, u make me laugh, yeh, if tibet break out from China, I believe it maybe return.
> 
> most ridiculous thing is, dalailama, a devil and a liar, won noble peace prize, because he is a tool of western goverment, use to against Chinese goverment, and all communism country. this is politic require, every people should know, as long as u know abit about politic.


 

Dont let the Chinese goverment brain wash you, live skinning of animals still goes on today


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Dont let the Chinese goverment brain wash you, live skinning of animals still goes on today


 
yups an plenty of vids on the net to prove it


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> there are many vids about on the net about live skinning.......but i take it they are all wrong
> 
> tbh at the end of the day killing goes on allover but most of it stems from china an their lack of care for animals
> 
> thats how i see it............





Shell195 said:


> Dont let the Chinese goverment brain wash you, live skinning of animals still goes on today





Emmaj said:


> yups an plenty of vids on the net to prove it


This makes me sad 

Remember seeing an undercover video a few years back in an illegal tiger-meat market (I think that was in China), I know it's not as bad as live skinning but it still sucks. Tigers are awesome. And so gentle (see below)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Stavros88 said:


> This makes me sad
> 
> Remember seeing an undercover video a few years back in an illegal tiger-meat market (I think that was in China), I know it's not as bad as live skinning but it still sucks. Tigers are awesome. And so gentle (see below)
> 
> image


the live skinings they do alsorts of animals............dogs, raccoons, raccoon dogs...........plenty more animals its gut wrenching to watch


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> the live skinings they do alsorts of animals............dogs, raccoons, raccoon dogs...........plenty more animals its gut wrenching to watch


If the world could stop selling fur clothes, I think there is no more killling animals. those fur animals come from fur animal factory, not caught from wild. there are plenty of fur animals factory in the world, not only in China, but nearly every countries. 

start to boycott fur clothes from today!


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Dont let the Chinese goverment brain wash you, live skinning of animals still goes on today


 Same to u mate, don't let western goverment wash ur brain!

I hate all goverments, and never believe what they say, whether Western or Chinese goverments.


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> there are many vids about on the net about live skinning.......but i take it they are all wrong
> 
> tbh at the end of the day killing goes on allover but most of it stems from china an their lack of care for animals
> 
> thats how i see it............


Yeh some of them(make up less than 1%), what I'm trying to say is just don't jugde whole country, every country have devil people mistreat animals.

BTW I mean there is no human live skinning, but animals skinning does exist, because they provide fur clothes use, and most of them provide so called developed countries, where fashion industry flourish such as france, italy, USA..... western countries. there is root of devil.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Daniel Cheung said:


> Yeh some of them(make up less than 1%), what I'm trying to say is just don't jugde whole country, every country have devil people mistreat animals.
> 
> BTW I mean there is no human live skinning, but animals skinning does exist, because they provide fur clothes use, and most of them provide so called developed countries, where fashion industry flourish such as france, italy, USA..... western countries. there is root of devil.


It wouldnt be so bad if they skinned them after humanely killing them but it seems some nations actually enjoy the pain and suffering it causes


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> It wouldnt be so bad if they skinned them after humanely killing them but it seems some nations actually enjoy the pain and suffering it causes


Every fur animals factory kill animals before peel their skin. I never heared any people live skinning fur animals. If they do, they are more than devil! There is no any nation enjoy doing that, only some people enjoy doing that. I could say American people are all killers because they masscred native indians, or I also can say all british people are robbers because they robbed most part of world in 19th century, if you judge a whole country, then this is your logic. and these nations enjoy killing and robbing. lol

please do research and think about it before comment it. and never judge a whole race or nation! shit people exist everywhere.


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

Daniel Cheung said:


> Every fur animals factory kill animals before peel their skin. I never heared any people live skinning fur animals. If they do, they are more than devil! There is no any nation enjoy doing that, only some people enjoy doing that. I could say American people are all killers because they masscred native indians, or I also can say all british people are robbers because they robbed most part of world in 19th century, if you judge a whole country, then this is your logic. and these nations enjoy killing and robbing. lol
> 
> please do research and think about it before comment it. and never judge a whole race or nation! shit people exist everywhere.


noone said every one in china is bad. but it seems to me that your think that because bad things happen elsewhere it excuses china's horrific acts. it doesn't. and yes LIVE skinning is still happening in china. google it and you will see the horrific video of one raccoon dog actually lifting its skinless head to look as the camera before it dies


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

Exotic Mad said:


> noone said every one in china is bad. but it seems to me that your think that because bad things happen elsewhere it excuses china's horrific acts. it doesn't. and yes LIVE skinning is still happening in china. google it and you will see the horrific video of one raccoon dog actually lifting its skinless head to look as the camera before it dies


I do believe there is few illegal traders doing that, and I extremly hate that, every Chinese people hate that, they should get heavy punishment! But google is controll by US goverment, some people even believe it serve for FBI.look at Living hell life style in Iraq, congo, afghanistan and former yugoslavia, all this horrors created by US goverment. if u can't say what they trying to do, sorry to say, u r blind. 

I hate politic, and politicians. this topic is over, it become politic talks.


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

Daniel Cheung said:


> I do believe there is few illegal traders doing that, and I extremly hate that, every Chinese people hate that, they should get heavy punishment! But google is controll by US goverment, some people even believe it serve for FBI.look at Living hell life style in Iraq, congo, afghanistan and former yugoslavia, all this horrors created by US goverment. if u can't say what they trying to do, sorry to say, u r blind.
> 
> I hate politic, and politicians. this topic is over, it become politic talks.


ha ha you'll say anything to divert from china :lol2:


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

Exotic Mad said:


> ha ha you'll say anything to divert from china :lol2:


My view is clear, every country have asshole. and I think assholes in USA is much more than any other countries, they win champion of asshole country. :no1: lol ! despite China could get in top 3 as well.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Daniel Cheung said:


> Talk about live skinning? do u know history about tibet? obviously u don't. before tibet annex with China in 1951, dalailama use live human's skin as his decoration in his rooms! Can u imagine it? thats why tibetan people were welcome han Chinese came to against tibetan nobles and rulers. thats why tibetan rulers want to independent, cos they want to rule as autocrat like before! but tibetan people never want it happen! there is no live skinning in China after 18th century, except tibetan part. u think modern day still have live skinning in China? lol, u make me laugh, yeh, if tibet break out from China, I believe it maybe return.
> 
> most ridiculous thing is, dalailama, a devil and a liar, won noble peace prize, because he is a tool of western goverment, use to against Chinese goverment, and all communism country. this is politic require, every people should know, as long as u know abit about politic.


Well you've come out with some nonsense in this thread, but the above just takes the biscuit!

If you believe that the Tibetan people welcomed Chinese rule, and still now want 'annexation' not freedom, then you're brainwashed beyond help.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

vonnie said:


> Well you've come out with some nonsense in this thread, but the above just takes the biscuit!
> 
> If you believe that the Tibetan people welcomed Chinese rule, and still now want 'annexation' not freedom, then you're brainwashed beyond help.


No he is not, pre Chinese Tibet was not the 'Shangri La' a lot of people seem to think it was.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Daniel Cheung said:


> My view is clear, every country have asshole. and I think assholes in USA is much more than any other countries, they win champion of asshole country. :no1: lol ! despite China could get in top 3 as well.


 
china's communist, totalitarian, brutal government will fall one day...

information and a growing middle class with a thrist for material things will bring it down... i wish the chinese people well... their government can rot in hell as far as i'm concerned... i just hope that the united states and china don't go to war... many chinese will die... but they will be free from the yoke of their oppressive government and be a democracy...

great things can come from the chines... terrible things too... as history and their current crimes show.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Daniel Cheung said:


> No, I never mean China has great record on wildlife, what I'm trying to say is that don't against whole China or whole Chinese people, there is only tiny bit of illegal trader who did bad things. we are not very satisfied about our goverment, and forced them to improve systerm. China has terrible record in many areas? maybe its true, but what about american massacred native indians?! they're human, not animals! more than 80% of native indian died under european invaders gun! how to comment this?
> 
> You can occasionally find some wildlife products in market, but those are all illegal, and they are concentrate targets of police. and punishment is very heavy for killing wildlife.
> 
> Under western media, China is like a prehistoric wild tribe, and themselves like kind of heros! ridiculous! I understand its politic's require, but this is very devil side. My biggest desire ever in my life is to do my best to save our home, the planet earth, we are family, we need to love each other, not harm each other.


 
ha!

the native americans... slavery.... segragation and jim crow laws... manifest destiny...

america has done bad things... but look at the times that those things took place... it was nearly the status quo of those times... america has endeavored to make those wrongs right...


china?... the revolution will take place one day... america is still here... with the same government... that can't be said of china...

today's china has only existed since 1949... what?.. 62 years old?

communism has failed... china will fail.


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

HABU said:


> ha!
> 
> the native americans... slavery.... segragation and jim crow laws... manifest destiny...
> 
> ...


 
I agree downfall with communism(they should fail long ago), or even goverment, but China doesn't mean communism or Chinese goverment, she is belong to Chinese people, and she will stand forever as a 5000 years old nation.


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

Stavros88 said:


> This makes me sad
> 
> Remember seeing an undercover video a few years back in an illegal tiger-meat market (I think that was in China), I know it's not as bad as live skinning but it still sucks. Tigers are awesome. And so gentle (see below)
> 
> image


Seeing a white tiger usually makes me feel pretty sad. Their so inbred now they have all sorts of genetic problems. Especially that white tiger (isn't it from Vegas?), thats no life for such an animal. Just my two cents.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Daniel Cheung said:


> I agree downfall with communism(they should fail long ago), or even goverment, but China doesn't mean communism or Chinese goverment, she is belong to Chinese people, and she will stand forever as a 5000 years old nation.


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

HABU said:


> image
> 
> image


I know this, so I said downfall with any devil goverment, but to be honest, I believe any goverment would do this if situation lose control. 

Downfall with every devil goverment in the world, such as US and Chinese goverment. :lol2: 

Beautiful life belong to Chinese, American and all other nation's civilians.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Daniel Cheung said:


> I know this, so I said downfall with any devil goverment, but to be honest, I believe any goverment would do this if situation lose control.
> 
> Downfall with every devil goverment in the world, such as US and Chinese goverment. :lol2:
> 
> Beautiful life belong to Chinese, American and all other nation's civilians.


 
the u.s. and china could be great friends and allies... governments aside... the average american is an industrious person like the chinese...

china could be a world leader... china could help the world and yes, the u.s. get their act together...


it is too dangerous for china and the u.s. as powerful and full of resources to be enemies.... the taiwan thing and the communist government causes problems...

china and america should never fight each other or have a proxy war...


both would die....

china must rid itself of their government... let the people have a say... and open up to the world as a leader...

our militaries are too powerful to clash... it would be horrific.


----------



## Daniel Cheung (Sep 2, 2006)

HABU said:


> the u.s. and china could be great friends and allies... governments aside... the average american is an industrious person like the chinese...
> 
> china could be a world leader... china could help the world and yes, the u.s. get their act together...
> 
> ...


Yep! we always hope the peace could spread all over the world. I believe sooner or later we could achieve real peace worldwide, despite every government selfish fight for themselves at the moment. future belong to us all!


----------

